# 2 new degus



## swilson (May 22, 2010)

ive recently bought 2 degus and im finding it difficult for them not to be scared of me! i try to get them and they run soo stopped doing that because i dont want to scare them! does anyone know any techniques? or give me some advice how to make them come to me?
thanks


----------



## Wigglewoo (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd say just give them time to get used to you, instead of going to pick them up straight away how about gaining their trust and get them to eat from your hand? When you have success at that try storking them, and when thats mastered move onto picking them up?!

I've no idea if it's the same for degus but this is how I did it with my guineas!!

xXx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Leave them alone for two days only putting your hand into the cage to change food.
Then get them to come near your hand. Treat them for that.
When they master that try to get them to put their front paws on your hand. Treat them.
When they master THAT get them to sit on your hand.
After a while lift your hand slightly until they are used to being picked up.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello 
Ive had my 2 since October. for the first month i let them know i was the one who fed them, by shaking the food bowl to let them hear it was feeding time. They soon knew it was me coming then i put my hand in there cage with a treat in between my fingers and slowly, now and again one would come and take the treat off me. Now one of my degus (Gooey) will hop on to my hand when i give him a treat  Im not at the stage of picking him up but i am working towards him not jumping off my hand lol hes doing well so far and lets me stroke inbetween his ears now  x


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Leave them alone for two days only putting your hand into the cage to change food.
> Then get them to come near your hand. Treat them for that.
> When they master that try to get them to put their front paws on your hand. Treat them.
> When they master THAT get them to sit on your hand.
> ...


FM has worked miracles and is chuffed to bits with Jasper and Emmett's progress. We've had them for 2 days now and they have begun to trust her already. Last night they sniffed her hand and put their feet on her hand. :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

alaun said:


> FM has worked miracles and is chuffed to bits with Jasper and Emmett's progress. We've had them for 2 days now and they have begun to trust her already. Last night they sniffed her hand and put their feet on her hand. :thumbup:


thats fab!!!

congrats on new additions hun


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> thats fab!!!
> 
> congrats on new additions hun


Thanks - I've put some piccies up on general chat :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

alaun said:


> Thanks - I've put some piccies up on general chat :thumbup:


OOH will look!!

Sorry...i Have no experience with degus!! Good luck!! xx


----------

